# walkie talkie



## samuraysaleroso (Sep 8, 2009)

Saludos amigos, soy novato en el tema, queria hacerle una pregunta alos entendidos en el tema, resulta que tengo una pareja de walkis, de eso libres. Bueno se me ha ocurrido algo, y queria sabercomo lo veis. Para aumentar el alcance de la emision y recepcion, ¿ seria posible con cable de cobre digamos un 1 mm, y barnizado, liarle alrededor de la antena, como a metodo de induccion, y posteriormente, sacar una antena mayor?, lo quiero para una autocaravana, digamos como base, para cuando alguien salga con el otro walkie?. Un saludo desde malaga, españa, y se aceptan ideas.
Juan


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 10, 2009)

En que frecuencia(s) operan tus Walkie talkie ? Qué otros datos tecnicos tienes sobre ellos ?. Salu2.


----------



## samuraysaleroso (Sep 10, 2009)

Saludos y gracias, son unos motorolas t 5422, aunque ya me he cargado uno, dentro de poco recibire unos midlan lxt 322 gmrs/frs y la frecuencia de los midlan es UHF: 462.5500 a 467.7125 MHz , la frecuencia de los motorola es.446.00625MHz 
2. 446.01875MHz 
3. 446.03125MHz 
4. 446.04375MHz 
5. 446.05625MHz 
6. 446.06875MHz 
7. 446.08125MHz 
8. 446.09375MHz
Por lo que veo, creo que tendre que tirar los motorolas, por que no tienen la misma frecuencia, pero sigo en lo mismo, necesito alcance. estos midlan operan con un w no se si tendre suficiente, pero sigo pensando en la idea de probar con una antena del tipo que te he comentado. Podria colacar una emisora de 27 mghz, pero tendria que darme de alta en telecomunicaciones, y lo que no quiero es darme de alta mas en ningn sitio a ser posible, por cierto lo que me he cargado de los motorolas, es una especie de tornillito imantado muy pequeño, que va roscado juntoa a un nucleo de cobre ( creo ques para variar la frecuencia), en fin cosas de un novato. Muchas gracias por la ayuda, un saludo desde MALAGA, ESPAÑA.


----------



## alexus (Sep 10, 2009)

es asi... trabajan en la banda de uhf. y como sabes, las "ondas" en esta banda de frecuencia, se propagan en linea visual, osea, "van hasta el horizonte". por lo tanto, si deseas mayor alcanze (hablando de la estacion de base) deberas aumentar la altura de la antena, y junto con esta, el tipo de cable, y si puedes tambien la potencia! 

si sacas la colita de chancho (antena del handy), veras que tiene un conector BNC, en el cual, puedes colocar una antena de movil, magnetica, de gotera, etc...


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 11, 2009)

Y para tu aplicacion, la autocaravana ya inventaron un mejor metodo de comunicacion y se llama Banda Ciudadana... Salu2.


----------



## LA PARKA 2 (Sep 25, 2009)

Saludos al foro , soy nuevo en esto agradeceria mucho  si me pudieran asesorar :
 Tengo tres radios motorola (pro 7150 y dos ep 450)vhf las antenas que tienen son delgadas , las tres estan pareadas en dos canales 465.00000,492.237500 mhz y por lo que e leido estas frecuencias son para uhf funcionandome bien las tres ,pero con poco 
ancance maximo 3 kilometros.Me gustaria fabricar una antena para dejar una radio de base y con mas alcance ,si fuera asi. Desde chile saludos  y muchas gracias.


----------



## alexus (Sep 25, 2009)

mas alcance = mas altura


----------



## LA PARKA 2 (Sep 26, 2009)

Gracias  alexus por tu respuesta  ,pero quedo con las mismas preguntas


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 29, 2009)

La parka2: Creo que Alexus te quiere decir que, como las comunicaciones en VHF/UHF son del tipo linea de vista (esto es, se transmite en forma recta hasta alcanzar el horizonte), si quieres un mayor alcance, debes elevar tu antena en forma vertical para aumentar el alcance de la misma. Salu2.


----------



## LA PARKA 2 (Sep 29, 2009)

Gracias tecnogirl ya estoy entendiendo , las radios que tengo estan bien en las frecuencias para vhf ??????, como podria fabricar una antena y de qué tipo para estas frecuencias.
Esta frecuencia es de 1/4 ,1/2 u otra medida . Desdes Chile gracias



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Las "k" "kedan" muy interesantes en el chat. En el foro son sólo muestras de bajo nivel de escritura. Por favor no las uses. Gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Hay varias opciones para antena UHF/VHF (conica, yagui, helicoidal, etc), depende del tipo de aplicacion... usa Google con palabra clave "uhf antenna" y elige opcion imagenes para que veas las opciones que hay. Luego usa google con "UHF antenna design" para ver cantidades de documentos de calculo de las antenas. Salu2.


----------

